# Help me find a SPLITTER CABLE for using clicks live



## WeBowInItsAura (Jun 19, 2011)

So I don't know who can help me with this, but I'm trying to use the ipod method to play to a click live. The only problem is I cannot find a splitter cable that is 1/8" Stereo Mini Jack to two MONO 1/4" outputs. I suppose two 1/8" outputs would work if I could find a 1/8->1/4 converter. All the splitter cables I can find are stereo!

Anyone have any ideas? Please help me out here!


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 19, 2011)

does the click need to be stereo? unless it's a backing track i'm not sure why you would need a stereo click, wouldn't that be like a stereo metronome?!? I might be missing teh point idk


----------



## WeBowInItsAura (Jun 19, 2011)

No, I need the click to be mono. Which is why I need two mono 1/4" outputs, it splits the stereo signal into left and right channels. Luckily, I did a little more searching and FINALLY found something I think will work. For all of you with the same problem, maybe this will help you out:

Monster Cablinks Adapter - 1/8 St Male to (2) 1/4 Mono Female


----------

